# Galveston Seawall 08/25



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Hit the seawall this moring. Green water and flat water. Only problem was no trout. Caught a few smacks and skip jacks, no trout. 

First time I have ever seen so many shrimp at the seawall. I was catching them with my bare hands and putting them on the hook. 

The water was way out by 3pm and birds were working the shirmp, but no trout.

Of course by the time I took the pics, 3pm, the water was not as nice as it was in the morning.


----------



## Goldfishboy (Aug 7, 2006)

*me to...*

i also hit the seawall for a little bit at about 630pm..caught ladyfish, baby smacks, 2 sand trout and a fish(that i believe was a mama smack that cut my line)..left after that..there were bidrs working the surf and a bunch of small smacks and bluefish hopping out of the water to eat the shrimp right at about sunset..no specks...i'll try again this weekend..good luck to all of yall.. T


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the report..


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks for report


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

HC said:


> First time I have ever seen so many shrimp at the seawall. I was catching them with my bare hands and putting them on the hook.


Jeeze, forget dem freckled face, yellow mouth, buck tooth critters, and throw you a cast net. Sounds like you could have scored a ton (shrimp boil, yum).

Brandon


----------



## Milkjug (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, I was out there too, and that is the most shrimp I've seen at once in the water.


















http://i38.tinypic.com/11uw1hh.jpg


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

never seen shrimp like that, great pics, and thanks for the report


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

it was like this all the way down to the west end of galveston too, me and sum friends were bringing in a shark line, and we were standing in huge schools of shrimp, & shad, we even were able to hand pick a decent sized sandy right out the water bare handed, def was a wild sight, .. and the shrimp tasted great!!!,


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

yeap, that was exaclty what it looked like.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Holy Moly! With all those shrimp the trout are probably sitting on the bottom to stuffed to move.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

2 years ago, I was heading offshore out of SLP and saw mullett exactly like the aforementioned shrimp. we were literally able to take the fish net and scoop them up. needless to say, we had enough mullett to fill the bait freezer. Have y'all ever seen mullett like that?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I have seen massive schools of mullet near the beach before.


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Beach front shrimping with cast net or seine..or sit at work for the last half of the day.

Judging by the pics I should be able to get my 100lbs pretty quick.


----------



## JCHjr55 (Aug 10, 2005)

Those look like *Seabobs* _Xiphopenaeus Kroyeri_ and not *White shrimp* _Penaeus setiferis_ or *Brown shrimp* _Farfantepenaeus aztecus_.

Lance, if I am wrong, please correct me.

John


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

tjose are shrimp


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I know they were different from what the bait guys normally have. They had really long horns and long wiskers.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Save some for me i'll be there this weekend.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

what the f*** is a seabob? and can you eat it?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

people wont buy them i know that!!!!


----------



## seacat (Feb 6, 2005)

oh my gosh........i've never seen anything like that


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

Now I would love to see that in east bay over shell!!! Come on cold FRONTS


----------

